# No Balls At All?



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

(Hopefully the title gave you a laugh  )

We brought Thunder home when he was three weeks old after rescuing him from a feeder bin. One of the staff at the pet store sexed him for us. Theoretically, if you push on a baby's belly in the right place their penis pops out, if they have one. I don't know if it is true, but it is what the guy did and that was how we ended up with our little boy.

I kept waiting for his bits to appear but two weeks later he still shows no signs of testicles. At four weeks I began to worry that he was actually a female but the spacing seems too far and at five weeks he has no vaginal orifice but still I have not seen any male parts either.

Today I asked a couple of vets to have a look at him. I found 4 vets who were kind enough to sex him for free and one wasn't comfortable enough to answer, the other three said he was most likely a boy. I spoke to a girl at a Petsmart (the manager who's job it is to sex the babies when they come in) and she said he was for sure a male.

I have heard that they can go back in when they are young but I haven't seen any even once and as we all know rats are known for large testicles. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this at all, because I'm stumped. ???


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

You know... There's no reason to wonder, only females have nipples. Does "he" or does he not have them? They are always super obvious.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Ive heard numerous times that if they are dehydrated they will shrink up. Also on the subject of large rat balls. The rat balls I've seen is bigger than my full grown cats balls. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe he's a late bloomer.  You could post a picture of him and get more opinions that way. 

And yes, I got a "REALLY GOOD LAUGH" out of the title. LOL  Of course, I thought you might be talking about a neutered rat. LOL.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

check the nipples. have you ever seen a hermaphrodite rat? ive had a few, but all mine had testicles&nipples, just throwing the idea out there but its prolly just a late bloomimg boy.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I think he might have nipples, but none of the vets that looked him over today pointed that out.

I have heard of that before. I am wondering if that might be what I have here, because I have seen other female rats and their parts look different then hat my baby has.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

your vets would have been excitedly taking pictures for a intersex/hermaphrodite rat. mine did. once you an confirm or deny nipples you can then check out pictures of what/why these looked off to you.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

if he is a boy you can make his penis come out by pushing on the sheath. if a red thing pops out its a boy if nothing pops out its a girl. I could post pictures but idk if that graphic of pictures are allowed. but its the same concept as if you were doing it to a dog. although a dogs penis looks much different than a rats


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Also girls have a vagine, this is just below the urethra mount and looks like a tiny hole. Wetting his belly should reveal nipples. 

Ive heard of a few cases of true hermaphrodite rats, one apparently both mothered and fathered a litter. It is possible though that your boys testicles have just not descended, this happens in humans too as they can get stuck or too big for the opening. Hes young yet but if he gets to 3 months and is still male then they probably are still inside him. Ive met a rat with only one testicle for this reason. He looked very odd lol.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

ive had a few hermaphrodites given to me...there are oftentimes major health issues attached as well as they age. temperament as well. don't get me wrong it was well worth it, they were incredible. hoping its just a sexing issue that'll be made clear easily.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes undescended testicles can happen its called, Cryptochidism. It can happen with both testicles or just one. I had a rat that had one testicle in the scrotum and one in his belly. It was very weird looking because the testicle would move around under the skin and pop out kind of like they do when they are in the scrotum. I would be like umm your testicle should be below your penis not above it, lol.


----------

